# Poop stucked on butt feather.



## pigeonslover (Mar 27, 2009)

Hello everyone!
Hope you guys expert can help me. I have a young homer that has poop stucked on his butt feather, poop cannot drop on the floor. It's been like that since he was 10 days old and now he 40 days old. He eat well and fat, look normal to me. The only thing that bother me is his butt always wet. What do i should give him? Thank you all for advices.


----------



## rfboyer (Jun 18, 2009)

Gently clean the poop off him with damp paper towels (you might need to hold a wet paper towel to his feathers to soften the poop if it has become crusty), then post pictures of him and his recent poop here to get advice. 

Also check this thread: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/poops-what-do-they-really-mean-11637.html for a discussion of what you can learn from observing pigeon poo.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

This does need further investigation, after cleaning.

Does the bird show any other symptoms?


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

pigeonslover said:


> Hello everyone!
> Hope you guys expert can help me. I have a young homer that has poop stucked on his butt feather, poop cannot drop on the floor. It's been like that since he was 10 days old and now he 40 days old. He eat well and fat, look normal to me. The only thing that bother me is his butt always wet. What do i should give him? Thank you all for advices.


Is the poop which is stuck completely out of the duct ? Is it in a position of covering the hole causing poop to enter out from the duct ? or is it stuck to the feathers but not blocking the duct ?

If its not blocking the ducts, then you can use small scissors and cut the stuck feathers yet its always better if it gets removed by using warm wet water/paper towel as suggested.


----------



## pigeonslover (Mar 27, 2009)

Sorry guys, i didn't have a chance to post his pic. But when i check him today i saw his butt still wet. He had been separated for 3 days and he's on antibiotic but it doesn't help. He's eating well and fat. Ah, i forgot to mention, his butt seem like swollen and red.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Did u get a chance to remove the sticky poop ? If its blocking the duct then it will be swollen and subsequent infections can cause the red color indicating blood. It would be better if you can take him for a diagnosis


----------



## pigeonslover (Mar 27, 2009)

This morning. after i spray the butt area with water, i saw a small amount of blood came out of the duct. Any idea? Anyone


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

pigeonslover said:


> This morning. after i spray the butt area with water, i saw a small amount of blood came out of the duct. Any idea? Anyone


please take him to a vet for an exam.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Some thoughts, which may lead you down blind paths, or drop you into the "aha!" chasm.

Have you watched him preening?

*Is his neck flexible enough* to pull the small feathers away from the anal area?

I rescued an adult female pigeon with a split beak (*Splitbeak*). Upper beak was split, and she couldn't grab so well with most of her beak. She had a "petrified" golf ball mass of rock-candy-hard poop built up. Spent a half hour under the shower with a panicky bird, snipping feathers at the base, and even tore a small area of skin from her keel. Your bird doesn't have this, but it's an example of poop build-up. Poop buildup resulted from diarrhea, from poor nutrition because she would spend ten minutes trying to pick up a seed or a crumb of bread, and other birds would lose their patience watching her "play with her food" and gobble it up.

Another PMV pigeon couldn't maneuver his head well enough to preen his rear.

The blood might be from various things, as you know. Sometimes if I have a bout of diarrhea and spend a lot of time talking to the toilet paper rolls, I can get a raw butt with some blood. Mostly from friction, not from infection.

Some of my rescues couldn't reach their soft upper back feathers under the wings.

*Wieteke* (paratyphoid rescue) couldn't stand well on his left foot. Couldn't balance for more than a second or so, therefore had to improvise to clean his face and neck feathers on his left side and keep them in top shape. (I used a toothbrush on his small neck feathers at times). 

A bird blind in one eye could possibly have related preening feathers. Don't know; haven't had a blind pigeon yet (unless I was too blind or unobservant to notice).

Spiritwings advice is sound: *A good vet is always a sure bet.*


----------



## pigeonslover (Mar 27, 2009)

Hello everyone,
Thanks for all the responds to my question. He's recovering and getting better. A club member gave me some of his antibiotic, it works good. I can see the bird got better after 1 day of taking the medicine. Thanks everyone


----------



## OfficerPigeon101 (Jun 21, 2021)

pigeonslover said:


> Hello everyone!
> Hope you guys expert can help me. I have a young homer that has poop stucked on his butt feather, poop cannot drop on the floor. It's been like that since he was 10 days old and now he 40 days old. He eat well and fat, look normal to me. The only thing that bother me is his butt always wet. What do i should give him? Thank you all for advices.


Do everything the others say but instead of wiping it off put it under some warm water use you hands to push out what you can but then take scissors and carefully cut all the feathers away from the anus so no more poo can get stuck then give it a decent wash and spray with peroxide to clean the germs around the area when you wash near me and doing this make sure he’s upright his head should be up right the whole time the water should be running from his anus down off of his tail feathers and then you won’t have to worry about the poo getting stuck to the feathers and it’ll allow you to figure out if he has gotten sickness or he just got caked up! If the poo is nasty and green there’s probably more to it but if it seems like normal poo that just getting caught in the feathers then doing what I said will end the issue. Feathers grow back


----------



## OfficerPigeon101 (Jun 21, 2021)

OfficerPigeon101 said:


> Do everything the others say but instead of wiping it off put it under some warm water use you hands to push out what you can but then take scissors and carefully cut all the feathers away from the anus so no more poo can get stuck then give it a decent wash and spray with peroxide to clean the germs around the area when you wash near me and doing this make sure he’s upright his head should be up right the whole time the water should be running from his anus down off of his tail feathers and then you won’t have to worry about the poo getting stuck to the feathers and it’ll allow you to figure out if he has gotten sickness or he just got caked up! If the poo is nasty and green there’s probably more to it but if it seems like normal poo that just getting caught in the feathers then doing what I said will end the issue. Feathers grow back


I have a bird right now I just found with the same issue and it’s older! I find this happens a lot in winter!


----------

